# Do you think he is "Show Quality"???



## ClassyAvitar (Feb 5, 2007)

he is beautiful. i think he would be great in what ever you want to put him in, maybe not halter, but he would make a great english horse for sure.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I think it depends on what he (and you!) enjoys and excels at. Not all horses can do each discipline well. With that said, I'd love to see pictures under saddle! And possibly halter, although I'm not sure. He would have much better chances if he were more defined muscle wise. That will just come with more work though.


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! Greatly appreciate it! Well I've only had him for about a year and he LOVES trail riding but I want to give showing a shot. I think he would be good in english, which is what I would like to do.......but I don't have an english saddle, at least not yet. But when/if I do get one then that is what I'm thinking about trying, maybe some jumping too. My main focus this year will be getting him out on trails and condtioning for endurance riding and then maybe squeeze some local shows in there too just to see if he/and I like it. I have been showing for the last two years (with three different horses) and now that I have him I would like to try showing him. All I have shown in before is halter (but that was with a miniature horse) and also western classes (walk/trot, walk/trot/lope, etc). I'll try to get some pics. of me riding him as soon as the weather clears up, its really wet/icy/cold right now. Well thanks again!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

That sounds fun!

You could get a pretty cheap saddle off of ebay until you are sure you'd like to continue with english. If you were going to jump as well, I'd suggest a close contact or all purpose.
Have you set up jumps to see if your horse likes jumping? I enjoy watching horses jump and testing their ability. I remember the first time I jumped my first horse. Ohhh, he was such a beautiful jumper. He's retired now though. :wink:


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'll check out e-bay. I haven't set up jumps yet, mainly because its in the middle of winter and we have lots of snow still. But I will as soon as the snows gone and the weather is nice. Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Please don't take this the wrong way or anything because I fully understand that not all horses are like the books, but he looks a bit "pudgy" to me, I am not saying that he is fat or anything, I just think that he looks a little to "pudgy" to be in full show condition, but forget that, he is a gorgeous horse, no matter what, I adore his markings! Good luck! and please do keep us posted!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

He seems like a great boy, and a good height. You say you want to do english and western, imo i think he would be a great all around horse to me, but i think you should do whatever is comfortable to you. 
Good Luck! he is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. 

-chelsea-


----------



## Comet Dancer (Apr 1, 2007)

He's beautiful and solid. I love my solid horses. One thing you might need to work on is condition. I usually spend at least 30 mins a day grooming and I put lots of supplements into my horses feeds to make their coat healthy and shiny. Works wonders. Don't forget a good wash in the warmer months will work well.

I don't think he's 'pudgey' he just needs more work to make that excess weigh muscle. Your doing a great job and He looks like he'd be great for both english and western.

How Heigh is he?


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

I think he looks in great condition! Maybe not the greatest body type for halter, but then again 99% of horses aren't halter horses I know mine's not! LOL 

How does he like to move, that'll tell where he wants to be shown. Does he move out or does he poke along w' a low headset? My horse is more English because he's higher action. We don't do too well in the Western classes because he doesn't like to slow down and poke 

I think he's darling, and good luck!

~Jenn~


----------

